# How soon after stocking do the trout start biting?



## RobinBradbery

Just wondering. Should we give them a couple of days to get settled? Do they even bite the same day they are stocked?


----------



## Mattsfishin

I have been down there 2 hours after stocking and caught a lot of them. If you give them a couple days there will be a lot less trout for you to catch.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

They start biting right a way.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Ive been and watched the fish come throgh the pipe being stocked and caught the comming out


----------



## TXShooter

I agree, they bite right out of the truck


----------



## RobinBradbery

Thanks for the info. The rods are ready so I might have to try and get a few soon. That is, if this stupid pneumonia clears up.


----------



## juror81

The little ones normally bite first. The bigger ones will bite a few days later based on my observation.


----------



## OttoMan

I dont mean to hi jack the thread but does anyone know what time the truck usually arrives to stock any given body of water?


----------



## RobinBradbery

OttoMan said:


> I dont mean to hi jack the thread but does anyone know what time the truck usually arrives to stock any given body of water?


This is relevent to my interests as well. :biggrin:


----------



## lx22f/c

OttoMan said:


> I dont mean to hi jack the thread but does anyone know what time the truck usually arrives to stock any given body of water?


They use the same time tables that the cable, phone, satellite company's use.
Anywhere from 8am to 8pm. Lol

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## John_B_1

lx22f/c said:


> They use the same time tables that the cable, phone, satellite company's use.
> Anywhere from 8am to 8pm. Lol
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


X2 lol well put


----------



## Midnight Splash

Anybody have any luck at Bane Park?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

lx22f/c said:


> They use the same time tables that the cable, phone, satellite company's use.
> Anywhere from 8am to 8pm. Lol
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


 Sometime between 8am and....friday....


----------



## big-john

Midnight Splash said:


> Anybody have any luck at Bane Park?


 Caught my 5(limit) there today...2 hours of not even a nibble and then 5 in the last hour. BTW:Most of the trout I saw caught were caught on "Super Dupers" pulled behind a weighted float. I caught mine on corn fished on bottom.


----------



## big-john

Sorry that came out bad...what I tried to say was most of the fish I saw caught were caught on Super Dupers pulled behind a weighed float. I caught mine on corn fished on the bottom.


----------



## Midnight Splash

What size where they John?


----------



## big-john

All about 8 inches . Smaller than the ones posted from mary joe peckam park. One of the gentlemen that was there when they dumped them said there were 2 different sized fish they were putting in and all the ones I caught were about 8 inches....so maybe there are bigger ones in there ?


----------



## Forever Fishing

Went to the park in Tomball (Burroughs) for the first time. When I got there about 10:30am only two people had 5 fish between them and everyone else had a skunk working. My first cast I got bit in about 2 minutes and had my limit within 30.

It's all in the rigging. 4# test, Carolina rig with a small hook and floating Berkley Power Bait.









This guy brought his parrot fishing.


----------



## big-john

Got 5 more today from Bane.(3hrs +)


----------



## Forever Fishing

Tried Eisenhower park and didn't get a bite. I'm wondering if that hole is fished out or just a bad day?


----------



## FishNJeremy

I went to bane park also last Friday. Caught my limit there within 20 minutes. Came back the next day Saturday and went home with 2. 

I'm thinking about heading there this Friday, tomorrow, to see if there is any left at banes park. If nothing then I might hit up Burroughs park for the first time.


----------

